# Widget RATP



## radar (19 Juin 2005)

salut à tous,

j'ai déjà posté une réponse dans le topin widget et dashboard. n'ayant aucun commentaire, je me suis dit que personne n'avait lu ce message 

je reposte ici ce message en question.
J'ai développé une widget qui permet de connaitre le temps d'attente au niveau des arrêts de bus pourvus du système SIEL.
Cette widget est dispo à l'adresse suivante : http://rp.lip6.fr/~benbadis/tips/Ratp.zip

Elle a cependant besoin que "wget" soit installé.

Si vous avez des commentaires, je suis preneur.


----------



## daffyb (19 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas curl qui est intégré à MacOS ?


----------



## radar (20 Juin 2005)

je ne connaissais pas.
la prochaine version (qui sort demain) l'aura.
merci bcp.


----------



## yoav (20 Juin 2005)

J'ai deux champs qui ne s'affichent pas...


----------



## radar (20 Juin 2005)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux champs qui ne s'affichent pas...


tu peux expliquer un peu la situation ?
quels champs ne s'affichent pas ? dans quelles conditions ? (ligne, arrêt, direction).

merci.


----------



## radar (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

certains problèmes ont apparu cette nuit. Ces problèmes sont dûs à des changements sur le site de la RATP (notamment sur la ligne 80 dont l'ancien signet que j'y avais ne marchait plus). Ils ont été corrigés dans la version 0.2 de la widget, disponible là .

Cette nouvelle version ne nécessite plus wget et marche directement.

Un mini-wiki est dispo pour cette widget ici . Vous pouvez y poser des questions, j'y répondrai.

PS : concernant la commande apt-get, pour qu'elle marche, il faut que fink soit installé 

Farid.


----------



## yoav (21 Juin 2005)

Problèmes résolus... le widget fonctionne comme un charme.


----------



## radar (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

nouvelle version, toujours disponible à cette adresse.

Vous n'avez plus besoin de la mettre dans $HOME/Library/Widgets, elle marche de n'importe où.
Le designe a été légèrement revu également.


----------



## radar (22 Juin 2005)

encore une nouvelle version, avec maintenant 57 lignes de bus (paris et région parisienne).
même lien.


----------



## radar (23 Juin 2005)

Une nouvelle version, la 0.6, (la 1.0 va bientôt voir le jour) vient d'apparaître.
Elle corrige un bug qui apparaît lors de l'ouverture de deux widgets qui affichent les infos de deux arrêts différents sur une même ligne. Ils affichaient tous les deux la même info.
Version dispo là.

J'en profite pour signaler la sortie prochaine d'une version qui affiche le terminus du bus qui n'est pas le terminus habituel (le 31, parfois, s'arrête à Jules Joffrin en direction de Gare de l'Est).


----------



## frugass (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Il est très bien ton widget !!!
Très pratique pour moi mais je n'ai malheureusement pas mes lignes 
Aurais-tu les lignes 61, 69 et 56  
Ou pour bientôt j'espère, merci à toi.

Frugass


----------



## radar (23 Juin 2005)

frugass a dit:
			
		

> Aurais-tu les lignes 61, 69 et 56
> Frugass



Bonjour,

et merci pour tes encouragements.
malheureusement, pour les lignes que tu demandes, je ne peux rien faire, les seules dispos sont celles répertoriées ici (on peut cliquer en haut à gauche sur le lien qui affiche les lignes de banlieue équipées de ce système).
Si vous en voyez de nouvelles apparaître, je me ferai un plaisir de les rajouter, la procédure étant toute simple.


----------



## radar (24 Juin 2005)

La version 1.0 est sortie.
Elle corrige un bug d'affichage du nom de l'arrêt qui apparaissait notamment que la ligne 38 et change l'affichage des infos. Désormais, le terminus du bus est affiché.


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Merciiiiiii !!! Vraiment sympathique comme tout ce widget  .


----------



## radar (29 Juin 2005)

Une nouvelle version, 1.1, vient de sortir.
Elle améliore l'affichage des messages d'erreur et le code perl est plus propre.
Dispo ici.


----------



## radar (7 Juillet 2005)

Une nouvelle version, 2.0b, vient de sortir.
Au menu :
Affichage des temps d'attente des RER A et B. (pour les autres, les infos ne sont pas disponibles).
La widget n'écrit plus de fichiers sur le disque dur (dans le /tmp/).
Le code perl est plus propre et la récupération d'informations a été améliorée. Du coup, la widget est bien plus rapide.

Bonne utilisation.


----------



## radar (17 Août 2005)

Une nouvelle version qui donne les horaires du 81 est dispo (toujours ici). Le site de la ratp, cf ce lien n'était pas censé donner les infos de cette ligne. Merci à fxgau pour sa remarque.
Cependant, notez bien qu'il y a un bug sur cette ligne. Quand on met destination chatelet il écrit porte de saint ouen et vice versa. je ne sais pas s'il affiche porte de st ouen seulement ou s'il donne les horaires dans ce sens.


----------



## Elievans (1 Septembre 2005)

Ce widget est une merveille d'utilité, merci, mille merci !

Dommage que tous les RER ne soient pas dispo, mais perso, c'est le RER A qui m'importe le plus. Comme ça je sais d'avance s'il y aur des pb.

Une idée : pourquoi ne pas rendre cette appli disponible sur les mobiles 3G ?? Je sais pas si c'est possible, mais ce serait le pieeeeds !


----------



## eTeks (1 Septembre 2005)

Mille mercis aussi pour ce widget.
Je pourrai descendre prendre le bus au dernier moment maintenant !


----------



## Yoop (1 Septembre 2005)

Vraiment sympa ce widget! merci


----------



## radar (15 Novembre 2005)

la version 2.4b de la widget est dispo.
elle contient toutes les lignes entre 20 et 96 pourvus de SIEL (merci à Sulley pour cette remarque), les rer A et B, les 3 PC, le TVM (qui ne marche pas encore, désolé) et les lignes 117 et 281 ont été rajoutées pour la banlieue (Sulley me les a demandées, il a bénéficié d'un peu de piston).
je ne privilégie pas paris, mais rajouter toutes les lignes de la banlieue me demande du temps (le site de la ratp donne de fausses informations et je suis obligé de vérifier ligne par ligne), chose que je n'ai pas en ce moment.
Seules quelques lignes ont été rajoutées par rapport à la version précédente et aucun autre changement n'est à signaler. 
Toujours disponible à la même adresse.


----------



## radar (15 Novembre 2005)

vous pouvez donner votre avis ici.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

bouh y a pas St Maur Creteil sur la ligne A ....

Sinon à part ça BRAVO c'est trés bien comme widget !


----------

